# R3 Freehub



## lilhoodlem (Dec 25, 2004)

I need to replace my freehub on my R3 hub and can't seem to find them anywhere on the net. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Lilhoodlem, 

I haven't seen R3 cassette bodies available on the internet for a while but replacement cassette bodies are available through your local bike shop or directly from the Easton service center at 800-347-3901 x5177.


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Campagnolo Freehub Body for Easton's R3 Hub*

I've got a rear wheel with a Campy freehub body on it. I need a Shimano/SRAM. Let me know if you need the Campy one.


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

*P.s.*

I phoned Easton today for a Shimano/SRAM freehub body and they had none available.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

for what its worth guys...

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/58/ea_078126/easton-r3-shimano-alloy-cassettefreehub-body.html


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

and i believe this may work as well...

http://www.bicyclebuys.com/bikeparts/Hubs/0508030PART


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Looking for a cheapie...*

Thank you WhyRun! I'm definitely looking for a Shimano/SRAM state-side and hoping it's less than $50.  Wish me well.


----------



## ridefast64 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody still looking for a shimano freehub body? I'm in need of a Campy for my ascent 2.
I believe it's an R3 hub.


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

ridefast64, I still have the Campy freehub for the R3 if you're interested in purchasing it. I already picked up my Shimano.


----------



## ridefast64 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't believe you still have it.! Let me know the details and email me a pic. What speed is the part and condition. Are the bearings still smooth? How much do you want for it and where are you located? 

Thanks again,
John


----------



## ridefast64 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry I haven't responded, computer issues. I'll be in O.C. on Thursday, let me know if we could meet. OH, thats if you still have the part and want to give it up.

John


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's waiting for you. Thursday would be perfect. I'm in Orange. Send a PM if you can, for contact information. Apparently, I'm too low in my post count to be able to send.

Danielle


----------



## ridefast64 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Metting*

I'm also to low on the post count to do a PM. I'll figure out another way. Check attachments

John


----------



## dnbrown9 (Apr 28, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------

